# New Motorhome



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi all well thats the new van picked up over the weekend, a new Burstner Viseo and very happy bunnies we are.

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

Bernie & Carol


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Enjoy  And remember to update your profile on the left


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Congratulations and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

You got it then, enjoy!!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Have fun, you have a good van!

Alan


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Bernie & Carol, hope this one is more reliable than your previous!

Trevor


----------

